# Yellow Gravel- Thursday 1/14



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

I was lucky enough to have a day off from work when the weather was decent for a run to find some grouper. Nice run out, some slight chop, and a little chilly, but the day warmed up nicely, and overall it was beautiful out there. My first spot I decided to drop a mingo rig with some cut squid ontwo 1-0 Owner hooks. After pulling up a few porgy's, I had a nibble, then thought I was rocked up when all of sudden the drag started screaming. This was my small rod, with 40lb testbraid, but after about 15 minutes of fighting, I landed the largest AJ I have ever caught. A poor 15inch scamp was on the other hook along for the ride. I can't believe that tiny hook and light line landed this guy!










The rest of the day was hit or miss, but I did find a couple keeper red grouper, and decent scamp, and a trigger to round out the fish box.










Like others out there, could not find the mingos today like I had in these spots last month. Every time I'm out there now I see commercial boats with bandit rigs fishing the area--I wonder if the mingos are getting fished out, or if they have just moved to other areas.

After cleaning the boat, and entertaining my 4 year old twins with the fish,my wife decided to take this artistic shot of the two red grouper. She calls this one "French Kiss".










Finally it was dinner time. Used the scamp and trigger, seasoned with fresh dill, green onions, capers,lemon zest, then cooked in foil on the green egg and topped with some pan sauteed Panko crumbs.



















Sure was nice to get out and relax, and was a beatiful day for January.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on the AJ, looks like a decent fish. Those groupers look pretty darn tasty too.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job with the Aj on light tackle...:bowdown

It was tough out there today but you managed a nice haul for the table...

I also wondered about the commercial boats while out therebut hope the recent high pressure systems has everything all screwed up...

Jimmy


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Great report and pics. Sure glad to see someone fishing out there, because this weather is killing us. Me and Russian are sure ready to catch an AJ that size! The capers were a nice touch.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Job.!!!!

Now that is what you would call fresh fish on the plate. :bowdown


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice AJ


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice job on the aj. If you need an extra person, let me know.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Job!!!

Wish I could have gotten out. I'd take that fishbox anyday. :clap


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

NICE AJ !!!!!!!


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice...I'll take a plate like that any day. Great job with the AJ on a trigger rig as well. Bet that scamp was freakin out!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Man just looking at Mr Amber Jack makes my back hurt. It was good we all got out and back safely. Gene


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OHHHHH boy that AJ looks fine brother.... Cut that joker into steaks and blacken that sucker on a hot skillet....Man I'm hungry!:letsdrink


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice AJ! Thanks for the pictures and the report. 

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice aj on the mingo rig at that. that sure does look good on that plate. i'm gonna have to try some of these FANCY dishes that ya'll post. the FRECH KISS pic is magazine worthy. nice post.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job!!!!, I'm glad to see you finally pull up one of those gut bruisers!!!! Can't wait to join ya on the next trip!!!!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the A.J..I had to give them up due to experience..I was experiencing too much pain!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I love that " French kiss" picture. I saved it to my file of fish pictures.


----------

